# "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Potion!



## reeko43 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, just wow!  So I guess the "Hairdrenalin Potion Guru"  did a length check video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-W-OFAuuTE&feature=channel_video_title


Things got a little heated in the comments section and she told everyone how she really feels!   Seriously?  Buckshots?!?  And, her growth results are pretty shady! 

She would never get a dime from me; and, even if I had been a customer, she could count me out after a comment like that.  By the way, she did have enough sense to delete her comment but not before it was reported on Hairlista.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

It seemed that she apologised for her statement later on


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

She should have apologized.  But come on. I can understand being upset. But, why use such a derogatory term about hair when trying to sell hair products to Black women?  Buckshots?  And all because people commented about her prices being too high and not verifying her growth?  Totally uncalled for.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

What did she say?


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

JerriBlank


Her statement was "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Potion!"


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

*guffaws* ....................



> IGNORE THEM! They are just haters. Idle haters. What are they doing? Sitting on the couch letting time pass them by.... why don't they﻿ just pick up the phone and make the call.... why are they making it complicated??? OH WAIT - thats the Everest commercial.... lol... nonetheless same audience!


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Uht oh we got a baby Kimmaytube on our hands...


----------



## MeechUK (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I wish her luck with her 6000th customer! I wonder how many customers she has? I know I won't be paying for that laptop!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

What exactly IS a buck-shot?
Seriously.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

^^^Yeah, I'm wondering the same thing.... what does buck-shot mean and why is it so offensive?


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

"Buck-shots" is a negative term used at least as far back as the 70's when I was a kid to describe the small tight curls found at the nape of the neck. It is used as a put down for those who have the kinkiest hair texture. Named after small metal balls used in shot gun shells.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

definition of a buckshot:



> *3.	 Buck Shot*
> the tiny curls of hair near the neck. this is an indication of a urgent need for treatment or a perm.
> Sentence:  _that girls got more buck shots than a deer the first day of hunting season._



Source


----------



## LoveCraze (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Buckshot~ Also referred to as beady beads, can't cha don't chas, naps ...when the hair along your hairline or even throughout your hair forms small balls from natural curling.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Oh wow.... yeah, that is offensive.
She can chill with all that.


----------



## kaytorry (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Quick question: why couldn't she just K.I.M? (keep it moving), instead of possibly insulting potential customers? I'm perplexed.


----------



## ezina (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Umm, so buck shot means the beady naps at the back of your hair? Doesn't sound offensive to me, lol. I'm disappointed that she used it in a derogatory way trying to insinuate that naps are bad or something. Clearly, she hasn't embraced black hair in all its forms.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Never heard of this woman before and chances are I won't be returning to her channel much less making a purchase. NEXT!!!


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I'm more upset that people are actually buying this "grow 3 inches in 7 weeks" kool-aid when she has been all of EL for months.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Is it just me or does her hair look coated when she puts the product in it while curly. And when I watched the video of her using it on another girl, the result looked like a wet dog. 

And I agree with you nappystorm. I expect more progress.


----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

*She can keep her hair potion! I never bought it nor had any intentions of buying something I can make myself at home. Furthermore after that ignorant comment, I wouldn’t buy anything she makes full stop.*


----------



## keenyme (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



> Oh my friend! I so did not mean to hurt or upset you in any way! I just wondered if you had any suggestions. I did not add anything to the Potion﻿ at all and I trust you 100%. I really believe in this Valerie and am in no doubting. I feel like this is a blessing from the Lord. I feel so sad because I know that you have some who are attacking you! I am not one of those. I support you! Please see my other comment as I did not get anymore headaches the next night! I'm sorry...



this person creeps me out...


----------



## keenyme (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

it's pretty sad that ppl will shell out money to someone who's hair hasnt gone past 4 ins in months, before they just take care of their mother effin hair. 

imma need you to AT LEAST have apl hair before you start trying to swindle money out of me for magical products...


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Hmm... okay so she said people are just mad because they got buckshots... Yet she posted this here vid http://youtu.be/BNdxd3ybV3k where she did and big chop & is now on a natural hair journey... Sooooo... she got buckshots too right? Or does she have that good hair from the potion... I'm confused...


----------



## snillohsss (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

People are really buying her stuff?  How do you have see-through ends on an afro!?  Did y'all see the top of her head?  Them ends...


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Dang she charges $70 for a $32 oz bottle.

I need to get in this hair game dough


----------



## WyrdWay (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Myjourney2009 said:


> Dang she charges $70 for a $32 oz bottle.
> 
> I need to get in this hair game dough



Gosh dang! Really? Realy realy?

Yeah her "big chop" with an in and a half of permed ends... and her first video where her growth is now where near 3 inches....

But that price!!!! She must be rolling in it by now, did you guys see all of those "potion just arrived" videos?


----------



## keenyme (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Myjourney2009 said:


> Dang she charges $70 for a $32 oz bottle.
> 
> I need to get in this hair game dough


i'm about to mix something up in my kitchen and make a vid about how it made my hair grow raht nah!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



keenyme said:


> i'm about to mix something up in my kitchen and make a vid about how it made my hair grow raht nah!



I know right just put some $1 store evoo with red food coloring dye and you will be rolling in the dough


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

i smell a new bandwagon.... called making me some money


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I wonder what's making everyone buy her products. Her hair isn't that long... shouldn't you have pics of your progress to longer lengths before you make claims about getting a ridiculous amount of length in such a short time? I mean her hair is short after all. People are gullible.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



VirtuousBeauty said:


> I wonder what's making everyone buy her products. Her hair isn't that long... shouldn't you have pics of your progress to longer lengths before you make claims about getting a ridiculous amount of length in such a short time? I mean her hair is short after all. People are gullible.



She actually did something a little differently.  She did a "big chop" so that she could grow along with those who buy her _majik potion_ .   There is another thread on here about her grow 3 inches _QUIK_ (or some such nonsense).  There is a link to that video.

People are willing to buy into anything that sounds slightly plausible...esp with hair.  Otherwise why would black oriented magazines have tons of ads for quick hair grow products?  Black women (in the general larger sense) will continually buy into this idea of the magic potion in the bottle, spray or pill.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



mzteaze said:


> She actually did something a little differently.  She did a "big chop" so that she could grow along with those who buy her _majik potion_ .   There is another thread on here about her grow 3 inches _QUIK_ (or some such nonsense).  There is a link to that video.
> 
> People are willing to buy into anything that sounds slightly plausible...esp with hair.  Otherwise why would black oriented magazines have tons of ads for quick hair grow products?  Black women (in the general larger sense) will continually buy into this idea of the magic potion in the bottle, spray or pill.



Exactly its all rather sad too


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



keenyme said:


> i'm about to mix something up in my kitchen and make a vid about how it made my hair grow raht nah!



Hells yeah.  You would have plenty of saps, I mean customers, in no time.

Thanks for my laugh of the day OP!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I need to get in the kitchen and start whipping up a secret potion....I'm in the wrong career field.


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I cannot stand it when people use the comeback, "you're just mad because you can't afford it" when someone disagrees with what they are selling...or maybe you just look hella shady? I can't...the tomfoolery and bijiggityness!


----------



## adamson (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



EllePixie said:


> I cannot stand it when people use the comeback, "you're just mad because you can't afford it" when someone disagrees with what they are selling...or maybe you just look hella shady? *I can't...the tomfoolery and bijiggityness!*



LOL 

I will probably use this again!


----------



## BriDa5242 (Jul 17, 2011)

I bet she's in her house laughing away in her kitchen mixing onions and biotin together in a pot, then sleeping on her giant pile of money... smh

Also the video of her father using the product is very unconvincing im sorry


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



BriDa5242 said:


> I bet she's in her house laughing away in her kitchen mixing onions and biotin together in a pot, then sleeping on her giant pile of money... smh




While combing her permed/natural hair with a large rat tooth comb. Also, drinking her apple cider vinegar so her new hair will come in straighter.



I wonder if black woman will stop drinking the koolaide and allow their hair to just grow the way it was intended.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Ladies prepare yourself for this 

After reading through the comments and seeing the price of the 32oz was $70. WEll, check this out

http://www.hairdrenalin.com/How_To_Order.html

Now that she has taken out the garlic and onion shouldnt the prices be different.  Hmmmm I smell something funny here


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I guess this potion is the new Jamaican black castor oil


----------



## keepithealthy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I honestly wasn't expecting much to come of this...I was surprised that so many people hopped on it. Her vids and hair was very unimpressive imho


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Myjourney2009 said:


> Ladies prepare yourself for this
> 
> After reading through the comments and seeing the price of the 32oz was $70. WEll, check this out
> 
> ...


Probably that potion...


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Her site looks bootleg. She is proof that you can do or be whatever you want. Let no one stop you. You don't even have to be the image you're selling to get people to buy your goop.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Who is going to be six thousandth person so she can send this laptop. Also I calculated how much she will make by selling 6000 of the 17.95 bottle and boy o boy she will be rolling in the dough.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I wonder if that tamer stuff  is eco styler gel and evoo. It sure looks like it.

Her sisters hair looks exactly like mine (before she used the eco styler ahem lye & tamer) when I was natural. 


Gosh sometimes I miss it so

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uGGDUR0jMU&NR=1


----------



## ResieCupp (Jul 17, 2011)

On hairlista.com there is a group dedicated to this product and from what I've seen some people are actually getting results...well maybe I'm young &naive lol but check it out for yourselves.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I'll take the red pill for the truth Alex


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



ResieCupp said:


> On hairlista.com there is a group dedicated to this product and from what I've seen some people are actually getting results...well maybe I'm young &naive lol but check it out for yourselves.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G



This is not surprising at all.  There has to be small dedicated group that gets results in order for this type of 'deal' to work.

By the way, many here aren't really questioning the ingredients or the efficacy of the product.   But based on the ingredients,  all items are easily accessible for you to make at home cheaply.   Garlic and onions are high in natural sulfur which of course is great for your scalp just like cayenne is a great stimulant.


----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

[email protected] some of your comments and other comments make alot sense 

From the moment I saw her BC Vid, I just thought to myself umm this just seems off. Why BC if your getting such great hair results? Then I thought something in her progress pictures just didn’t look right either!

She can keep her laptop as well...... any smart person will know that they are technically paying towards this Great give away!


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 17, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> This is not surprising at all.  There has to be small dedicated group that gets results in order for this type of 'deal' to work.
> 
> By the way, many here aren't really questioning the ingredients or the efficacy of the product.   But based on the ingredients,  all items are easily accessible for you to make at home cheaply.   Garlic and onions are high in natural sulfur which of course is great for your scalp just like cayenne is a great stimulant.



There is actually quite a few that have gotten results. I was never convinced by her growth or her hair in general. I was like bleh... But then I saw the women of Hairlista and I was like, well it doesn't hurt to try. These are all ingredients that are commonly used anyway and I had them all at home.

As far as Valerie, she has a lot to learn about being a professional....


----------



## nzeee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



kibbles318 said:


> There is actually quite a few that have gotten results. I was never convinced by her growth or her hair in general. I was like bleh... But then I saw the women of Hairlista and I was like, well it doesn't hurt to try. These are all ingredients that are commonly used anyway and I had them all at home.
> 
> As far as Valerie, she has a lot to learn about being a professional....



no need to go all the way to Hairlista to find the gullible and/or adventurous. there's a long thread right here on LHCF about the wonders of the product and how soooo many people are getting great results.

i don't like to bash my head against walls so i haven't bothered to comment in the thread itself that of course you're getting some type of result (at least one claimed overnight results) but come on! you're treating your hair each and every night w/ ingredients already proven to be beneficial. if nothing else, the consistency will help you finally start growing some healthy hair. but what's worse is that many have started adding straight sulphur into the mix they buy. now, how can you create what is essentially a sulphur mix nightly for weeks/months and then give the sole credit for your growth to the potion? 

i don't blame the potion girl (except for that buckshot comment. that's some kinda sad self-hating bull-****); if women want to act a fool by buying into this sketchy mess let them. it's not like anyone's hair will fall out.


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

now see I had a whole speech typed out she just ruined it with this

http://www.hairdrenalin.com/New_Products.html


WTF?????????? IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE A DEPICTION OF ME HANDLING MY HAIR NOW I'M OFFENDED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Her hair doesn't even look that great for all this slick talk...  I could understand if she was Wanakee or the other girl with the big hair that people debate about — HairCrush or Chimey, whatever.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



silenttullip said:


> now see I had a whole speech typed out she just ruined it with this
> 
> http://www.hairdrenalin.com/New_Products.html
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha; nice.

besides the pics, i love the ingredients list the best.

...wait  where _are_ the ingredients? what's in that lye stuff? and t-a-m-e-r what a clever name. what's in the lye and the tamer? maybe it doesn't matter because they're 100% natural?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

What the he!!? She big chopped 2 months after a relaxer so her fro is mostly relaxed. I'm confused, she didn't transition at all so why would she bc? To have a spiky, damaged fro'? Her hair looks downright awful to me. She needs to shave it and start over.

Still trying to understand how she got anyone to buy from her. 
I need to start a business lol.


----------



## lony33 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

200 $ for 64oz for international ordering???????

oh yeah... lol


----------



## Saga (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Her whole business is freaking bollocks T_T she should've just stopped after her recipe video and called it a day, instead of trying to con people out of their money. If she had been HONEST and said "Oh, I got a 1+ inch increase of growth from my potion" instead of "3 INCHES IN 7 WEEKS, WE'RE DEFYING THE LAWS OF NATURE!!!!" I'm sure people would still buy it and it would also be more realistic. Heck, going from 1/4 inch to 1 whole inch of growth is a miracle since I can barely get half an inch a month!


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Martin Lawrence used to call Tichina Arnold's character "Beady Beads" and use the term "buckshot" all the time, that's where I first heard the term. But then again, the subtle colorism on that show was very blatant to me.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I went on Hairlista and found out about this drama. 

As for her comments, she never started off as a business woman (hence her lack of professional behaviour). She started off sharing her recipes and people wanted to purchase from her. She's human, she slipped up, made a mistake and she apologised. 

Regardless of this, I find her really shady because she never used a measuring tape to record that supposed growth she had. Also she never recorded her BC and really tried to get out of documenting it. She's really quick to make a video about trying to defend herself and her image, but always avoids people's requests and questions when it comes to length checks.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 17, 2011)

RossBoss said:


> Martin Lawrence used to call Tichina Arnold's character "Beady Beads" and use the term "buckshot" all the time, that's where I first heard the term. But then again, the subtle colorism on that show was very blatant to me.



Yeah, I never got that. Growing up I'd be like, "But Pam's the pretty one..." I finally asked my older sister who explained that it was just Martin Lawrence & Co's colorosm issues. We weren't actually allowed to watch that show anyway.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Maybe I'm a hair snob, but I see her videos and I can't fathom why anybody would buy a product from her. Her hair doesn't even look nice and seems to grow slow. Yeah I said it!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

She is a very silly women to say the least! IMO she is doing her best to grow her hair out without really knowing what she is doing. I also think she is marketing to people who know very little about hair growth themselves. She reminds me of Sh*ma, talking about a whole lot about nothing at all.  Who spends $70 for oil?


----------



## anon123 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

But, but, but my buckshots (stretched) are longer than any hair on her whole head.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

She deserves not another dime after that statement. And are there really members who believe what she said wasn't offensive?erplexed


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



tropical-punch said:


> She deserves not another dime after that statement. And are there really members who believe what she said wasn't offensive?erplexed


 
Exactly!!! She tried to apologize claiming that this statement was addressed to one person and not everyone like that makes a difference. To use a derogatory term about AA hair texture as a comeback to someone is totally offensive any way you look at it. Then to say that someone is mad because they can't afford to buy her over priced kitchen concoction?! I can't afford to buy it. I don't know what is really in it, I don't know if her kitchen is clean or her utensils. Heck naw I can't afford to buy this snake oil taking the chance on ruining my hair and I'm certainly not mad about it   Besides, those claiming they got a lot of growth are now complaining of hair loss!

Besides, I have yet to see someone here or on Hairlista show an accurate before and after picture of their growth. I mean, having the bra in the same place, the tshirt in the same position, use of a tape measure. Also, the majority that I see is "I have gotten so much growth but forgot to document iterplexed

If you weren't previously taking good care of your hair and started taking vitamins, massaging every night, wrapping up your hair, etc., I think you would still have some phenomenal growth with bacon grease.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



reeko43 said:


> Exactly!!! She tried to apologize claiming that this statement was addressed to one person and not everyone like that makes a difference. To use a derogatory term about AA hair texture as a comeback to someone is totally offensive any way you look at it. Then to say that someone is mad because they can't afford to buy her over priced kitchen concoction?! I can't afford to buy it. I don't know what is really in it, I don't know if her kitchen is clean or her utensils. Heck naw I can't afford to buy this snake oil taking the chance on ruining my hair and I'm certainly not mad about it   Besides, those claiming they got a lot of growth are now complaining of hair loss!
> 
> Besides, I have yet to see someone here or on Hairlista show an accurate before and after picture of their growth. I mean, having the bra in the same place, the tshirt in the same position, use of a tape measure. Also, the majority that I see is "I have gotten so much growth but forgot to document iterplexed
> 
> *If you weren't previously taking good care of your hair and started taking vitamins, massaging every night, wrapping up your hair, etc., I think you would still have some phenomenal growth with bacon grease.*



^^this entire post is awesome but the bolded had me in stiches.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



kibbles318 said:


> There is actually quite a few that have gotten results. I was never convinced by her growth or her hair in general. I was like bleh... But then I saw the women of Hairlista and I was like, well it doesn't hurt to try. *These are all ingredients that are commonly used anyway and I had them all at home.*
> 
> As far as Valerie, she has a lot to learn about being a professional....



Dang! you got onion and garlic oil laying around the house all willey nilley?? I heard that stuff is kinda hard to find and that's why she started selling her bullsh... excuse me umm...  her potion. Besides I never heard of using these oils in the hair before this lying sac ... excuse me... um this lady showed up on the scene.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



mwedzi said:


> But, but, but my buckshots (stretched) are longer than any hair on her whole head.


She would be thrilled to have half of what you have as opposed to the 1/10th she's working with.


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



nzeee said:


> no need to go all the way to Hairlista to find the gullible and/or adventurous. there's a long thread right here on LHCF about the wonders of the product and how soooo many people are getting great results.
> 
> i don't like to bash my head against walls *so i haven't bothered to comment in the thread itself* that of course you're getting some type of result (at least one claimed overnight results) but come on! you're treating your hair each and every night w/ ingredients already proven to be beneficial. if nothing else, the consistency will help you finally start growing some healthy hair. but what's worse is that many have started adding straight sulphur into the mix they buy. now, how can you create what is essentially a sulphur mix nightly for weeks/months and then give the sole credit for your growth to the potion?
> 
> i don't blame the potion girl (except for that buckshot comment. that's some kinda sad self-hating bull-****); if women want to act a fool by buying into this sketchy mess let them*.* it's not like anyone's hair will fall out.



Did you read much of that thread? I was following it for a while and there are more people making it than buying it from her.


----------



## ResieCupp (Jul 17, 2011)

This is so sad, I kinda feel sorry for Valerie because she didn't have any kind of business plan in mind when she made her potion she just wanted her hair to grow faster. She used it, noticed it had worked for her, and was excited so she shared her slightly exaggerrated growth recipe with people to help others. What's the difference between her sharing a simple recipe then us all seeking advice from people on hair boards. These funny, new, kinda shady ideas had to start somewhere. Because if someone never shared there hair practices where would we be? I haven't read anywhere where she conned anyone out of their money. She has high prices because she is a one woman company. If it had not been for people asking her to sell, I don't think she would have, her original idea was for people to make it themselves at home in their kitchens as she did. As for her being unprofessional well duuh she's unprofessional!! She didn't go to business school! She's a regular women! And to handle that much criticism from people who don't even use your product and main purpose for even looking at your video was to insult you is horrible, of course she had a breaking point. Put yourself in her shoes the next time you tell someone about your hair journey and how you don't use that or how often you wash your hair and what oils you use &they tell you your black  hair hasn't grown and it looks horrible and the same. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## kibbles318 (Jul 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Dang! you got onion and garlic oil laying around the house all willey nilley?? I heard that stuff is kinda hard to find and that's why she started selling her bullsh... excuse me umm...  her potion. Besides I never heard of using these oils in the hair before this lying sac ... excuse me... um this lady showed up on the scene.



Those were the only two ingredients I did not have....So nah, but the rest I  had.


----------



## DrC (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I watched the video, but I didn't hear anything about buck shots.  What minute did she say it on??


----------



## Solitude (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I used the terms buckshots, beady beads, taco meat and a slew of other words to describe some people's hair when I was growing up. It was ranking, so I guess it was meant to be kind of mean, but in a playful way. I haven't heard "buckshots" in years, but I kind of chuckled at people bothering to get a offended at such a silly term. 

This lady's hair is not the bomb.com. I'm really surprised people are buying or using her potion. Can't knock the hustle, though. This negativity might generate more business because I had no idea who she was before this thread.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Did she change the video because I didn't hear a thing about buck shots. Honestly, a thread dedicated to putting someone else down is really petty.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 17, 2011)

She is selling a product that she markets that will cause an EXTRAORDINARY amount of growth in weeks for an ABSURD amount of money, yet she doesn't use a tape measure, ruler, twig w/marks, a twizzler, a coke can,standard envelope, remote control (familar objects w/an easily known length) etc to effectively and undeniably show her miraculous growth? She doesnt have much length to her hair and is selling a product that encorages growth, it is paramount that she accurately display her hair growth while using her 'potion.' She is held to the same standards of any hair product company, esp when it has such a hefty price tag. She would have done better by throwing a 12" lace front wig on and exclaiming how great her potion is. And then she publicly verbally degrades a current customer who questions the merit of her words and product?


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DrC said:


> I watched the video, but I didn't hear anything about buck shots.  What minute did she say it on??


DrC Miss Booty Pop in your siggy is giving me LIFE!!! That's going to be my new happy dance.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



allmundjoi said:


> She would have done better by throwing a 12" lace front wig on and exclaiming how great her potion is.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DrC said:


> I watched the video, but I didn't hear anything about buck shots. What minute did she say it on??


 
The statement was made in the comments section.  She then deleted it as well as the posts of the person she made the comment to.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

hahahahah at all of the responses


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



ResieCupp said:


> This is so sad, I kinda feel sorry for Valerie because she didn't have any kind of business plan in mind when she made her potion she just wanted her hair to grow faster. She used it, noticed it had worked for her, and was excited so she shared her slightly exaggerrated growth recipe with people to help others. What's the difference between her sharing a simple recipe then us all seeking advice from people on hair boards. These funny, new, kinda shady ideas had to start somewhere. Because if someone never shared there hair practices where would we be? I haven't read anywhere where she conned anyone out of their money. She has high prices because she is a one woman company. If it had not been for people asking her to sell, I don't think she would have, her original idea was for people to make it themselves at home in their kitchens as she did. *As for her being unprofessional well duuh she's unprofessional!! She didn't go to business school!* *She's a regular women!* And to handle that much criticism from people who don't even use your product and main purpose for even looking at your video was to insult you is horrible, of course she had a breaking point. Put yourself in her shoes the next time you tell someone about your hair journey and how you don't use that or how often you wash your hair and what oils you use &they tell you your black  hair hasn't grown and it looks horrible and the same.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G



I don't think you need business degree/school to know that nasty comments hurt people. If you want to market your product, why would you make such a hurtful comment towards that one person (who pretty much represents her clientele).

It all falls back on the simple rule, treating others on how you would want to be treated.

I'm truly glad because she is a regular woman, she realized her mistake and apologized. But she may have hurt others and her business in the long run. I hope it gets brighter for her and use this experience to make her a better business owner and overall, a better person.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DDTexlaxed said:


> Did she change the video because I didn't hear a thing about buck shots. *Honestly, a thread dedicated to putting someone else down is really petty*.



Really, but folks can go over to the ET section and straight slaughter people.


----------



## tropical-punch (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DDTexlaxed said:


> Did she change the video because I didn't hear a thing about buck shots. Honestly, a thread dedicated to putting someone else down is really petty.


I took this thread to be more informative than anything.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



fiyahwerks said:


> I don't think you need business degree/school to know that nasty comments hurt people. If you want to market your product, why would you make such a hurtful comment towards that one person (who pretty much represents her clientele).
> 
> It all falls back on the simple rule, treating others on how you would want to be treated.
> 
> I'm truly glad because she is a regular woman, she realized her mistake and apologized. But she may have hurt others and her business in the long run. I hope it gets brighter for her and use this experience to make her a better business owner and overall, a better person.




I doubt it will hurt her business at all. This really feels like a smear tactic on this woman, since she did not state what she said in the video. People will think the comment came from a hater and thus will purchase her product. We all know  haters come out aplenty on you tube and hair forums.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

@ResieCupp, I don't feel sorry for her at all. I feel sorry for the people who got caught up on this nonsense and spent good money buying her potion. I don't believe at all that this woman just stumbled on a recipe, shared it out of the goodness of her heart and is now a victim of her success. 

This woman came from nowhere, was not a member for Hairlista or Youtube for long and just burst on the scene with ridiculous shady claims of 3" in 7 weeks. Shortly after she starts making the potion she pulls another product out of nowhere? She starts making Youtube commercials for her products almost instantly? This woman evades questions when asked and instead of doing an updated length check she cuts her hair off leaving almost 2" of permed hair claiming to be natural? 

This woman had a marketing plan all along. Just reading the blogs she would know that people get excited about growth potions and are more than willing to pay the inventor to make it for them thinking it will be better than if they make it themselves. Hey, no problem having a hustle; however, just because she is Black and on a hair board doesn't mean we have to support these types of shenanigans. People come to the boards for help and information and can sometimes be easy prey.

You can fool some of the people some of the time; but, you can't fool all of the people all of the time. And by the way, average women put up with much abuse on Youtube on the regular. Asking this person to prove her growth or explain her prices is not insulting.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Myjourney2009 said:


> Really, but folks can go over to the ET section and straight slaughter people.



That is true. It's still petty, though.


----------



## Curly Luul (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DDTexlaxed said:


> Did she change the video because I didn't hear a thing about buck shots. Honestly, a thread dedicated to putting someone else down is really petty.


 
_I really don't think anyone was putting this woman down. I don't see any comment of a nasty manner, I just see opinions. Woman here were just verbally reacting to Valerie’s comment, which I think they have an entitlement to do so. _
__


----------



## tropical-punch (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

So I watched a little of that video. 
She said her hair shrinks cause she lives on the 5th floor of a tall building. erplexed WTF. 

Like someone said "A fool and his money will soon part"


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Curly Luul said:


> _I really don't think anyone was putting this woman down. I don't see any comment of a nasty manner, I just see opinions. Woman here were just verbally reacting to Valerie’s comment, which I think they have an entitlement to do so. _
> __


 
I think that the only put down came from Valerie herself.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 17, 2011)

Hold on. We are on LHCF-most of us here are trying to grow our hair long and/or maintain length. We have a AA female, who I (we) assume has gone through many of the same struggles (mental, financial) to achieve healthy long hair and may POSSIBLY be exploiting (emotionally and financially) our strong desire for long, healthy hair. Not to mention displaying poor marketing skills (insulting a customer in the comments section of her yt vid). And we are questioning why there is a thread about it? Please check which forum you are in and site you are on. Lol.

ETA: whew, didn't mean it to sound so dang on harsh. So I added Lol to the end.


----------



## carameldimples (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

@reeko43 yea I think she has been observing the hair boards and came up with a plan to do a growth aid and yes sell it.  Nothing wrong with that.  I don't know for sure what her true intent is/was but that's my .02, but you gotta love how people are rationalizing for her, LOL!  "Well she don't know no better, she just made a potion and it worked and decided to share it, she is not a business woman, she is not professional, she is so generous and kind hearted to share"....serious side eye...She saw a chance to exploit a market and pounced on it, end of story, it's business and I don't take it personal more power to her, LOL...I won't buy anything brewed in someone's kitchen that I don't know though....call me crazy but I like my products made in a sorta standard adhering regulations type of way..but I am not knocking her and her hustle, reading thru this thread, hairlista, and youtube has been rather entertaining this weekend shift for me, so for that Thank You, thank you very much Valerie!!!


----------



## ResieCupp (Jul 17, 2011)

fiyahwerks she was responding to the nasty comments that she recieved first, acting on emotions rather than looking at it from a business standpoint. Two wrongs don't make a right and she can't take back her deragatory remark, she apologized and that's all she can do and all that is really needed.

Anyway she promised a length check video with a measuring tape, to hush all the concerns. For her sake I hope it goes well.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



tropical-punch said:


> So I watched a little of that video.
> *She said her hair shrinks cause she lives on the 5th floor of a tall building*. erplexed WTF.
> 
> Like someone said "A fool and his money will soon part"



I heard that yesterday and rewound it a few times to make sure I did. I was confused to say the least.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 17, 2011)

tropical-punch said:


> So I watched a little of that video.
> She said her hair shrinks cause she lives on the 5th floor of a tall building. erplexed WTF.
> 
> Like someone said "A fool and his money will soon part"



I totally understood what she was saying, my hair has less shrinage when I am in my basement.



Lol....lol...


----------



## Solitude (Jul 17, 2011)

Are y'all serious right now??? People are way too sensitive. "Buckshots" is like a joking term. Why give a word that much power? Eta: it's just tight, curly hair on the back of your neck lol

Folks act so brand new like they never said anything that could be offensive about other people's hair. She deleted it and apologized. The commenter who she was responding to was clearly trying to start some ish. If folks want to buy her stuff, let them. It's no different that the money plenty of us waste buying products made by corporations and random "small businesses" that overprice their products and whose owner's hair we NEVER see.


----------



## DrC (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DDTexlaxed said:


> Did she change the video because I didn't hear a thing about buck shots.* Honestly, a thread dedicated to putting someone else down is really petty.*



DDTexlaxed
Welcome to the Internet....


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

DrC Omg, that siggy Doris is gettin it!


----------



## tropical-punch (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Solitude said:


> Are y'all serious right now??? People are way too sensitive. "Buckshots" is like a joking term. Why give a word that much power? Eta: it's just tight, curly hair on the back of your neck lol
> 
> Folks act so brand new like they never said anything that could be offensive about other people's hair. She deleted it and apologized. The commenter who she was responding to was clearly trying to start some ish. If folks want to buy her stuff, let them. It's no different that the money plenty of us waste buying products made by corporations and random "small businesses" that overprice their products and whose owner's hair we NEVER see.



She was being immature IMO. Getting into people's pockets and whatnot. 

I hear the comment that provoked Valorie's response was something like "her (Val) hair is thin and hasn't grown and inch﻿ since May"

And after reading that it just makes what she said even more silly.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Solitude said:


> Are y'all serious right now??? People are way too sensitive. "Buckshots" is like a joking term. Why give a word that much power? Eta: it's just tight, curly hair on the back of your neck lol
> 
> Folks act so brand new like they never said anything that could be offensive about other people's hair. She deleted it and apologized. The commenter who she was responding to was clearly trying to start some ish. If folks want to buy her stuff, let them. It's no different that the money plenty of us waste buying products made by corporations and random "small businesses" that overprice their products and whose owner's hair we NEVER see.



To you its a joking term, you dont really know how other people have been affected by this term. 

So what if they are sensitive we should all be able to vent our frustrations. I am sure there are things that get your goat, and I dont think you would like people just saying "you are sensitive."


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DrC said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> Welcome to the Internet....


I didn't think my quote was even quote worthy! :woohoo2::blowkiss:


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Solitude said:


> Are y'all serious right now??? People are way too sensitive. "Buckshots" is like a joking term. Why give a word that much power? Eta: it's just tight, curly hair on the back of your neck lol
> 
> Folks act so brand new like they never said anything that could be offensive about other people's hair. She deleted it and apologized. The commenter who she was responding to was clearly trying to start some ish. If folks want to buy her stuff, let them. It's no different that the money plenty of us waste buying products made by corporations and random "small businesses" that overprice their products and whose owner's hair we NEVER see.


 
So you mean to tell me that if a White or Korean owner of a Black hair care company used the word "buckshots"  in a "joking matter"  that would be acceptable?

I am not going to presume to know what is just a joking term to someone and what isn't.  I know that term has brought some to tears. Many of us have used terms back in the day. However, to know better is to do better and Valerie looks old enough to know better.

We have great examples of women who have shared their potions and successful advise with the forums, NJoy being one of many.


----------



## ResieCupp (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

carameldimples You are right none of us know her true intent and I don't know if you were talking about my post or not because you did mention some of what I said but I did not say anything about her being generous and kind-hearted, I don't know Valerie. -_- I guess we all do a little exaggerating. I said what I said because we are so quick to judge and call people liars.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Muse said:


> Did you read much of that thread? I was following it for a while and there are more people making it than buying it from her.



maybe now they are. i dunno, i don't stalk the thread. at the time tho when it was new and already many pages deep (this ish caught on like wildfire!) most people did not want to go through the effort of mixing everything and just wanted to buy the potion already made. 

it doesn't matter tho, that wasn't my point. my point was that many people are buying or MAKING (like it matters) her magic potion and adding pure sulphur to it, the one item most can agree has direct impact on growth, and then they are continuing to talk about how good the potion is.

once additional ingredients are added it's not even the same thing anymore and people are just lying to themselves about how great the original product is.

anyhoo, like i said already women can do whatever; it's not like the potion is gonna make someone's hair fall out. 

--> ALTHOUGH i did actually visit the lhcf thread dedicated to the potion last night after seeing this thread and read that* recently someone was complaining of excessive shedding due to the potion and another helpful poster told her the shedding meant her follicles were being renewed or some such and it meant the potion is working.* LMAO!!!! i almost died  

don't mind me y'all, i have nothing better to do than hate on a poor woman and her clientelle. tho i would also caution those of you caping for her to find something worthwhile to defend.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



ResieCupp said:


> carameldimples You are right none of us know her true intent and I don't know if you were talking about my post or not because you did mention some of what I said but I did not say anything about her being generous and kind-hearted, I don't know Valerie. -_- I guess we all do a little exaggerating. I said what I said because we are so quick to judge and call people liars.



If there was truth to her potion she would be showing quantitative evidence, not just combing and using her hands.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Curly Luul said:


> _I really don't think anyone was putting this woman down. I don't see any comment of a nasty manner, I just see opinions. Woman here were just verbally reacting to Valerie’s comment, which I think they have an entitlement to do so. _
> __



I was too late to see the comment she supposedly made, but it seemed to me like an old fashioned lhcf beat down thread. GIF and catty comments...nothing more than a normal side eye Sunday on LHCF. eace_sm:


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



nzeee said:


> maybe now they are. i dunno, i don't stalk the thread. at the time tho when it was new and already many pages deep (this ish caught on like wildfire!) most people did not want to go through the effort of mixing everything and just wanted to buy the potion already made.
> 
> it doesn't matter tho, that wasn't my point. my point was that many people are buying or MAKING (like it matters) her magic potion and adding pure sulphur to it, the one item most can agree has direct impact on growth, and then they are continuing to talk about how good the potion is.
> 
> ...




@ the bolded I just cant with some people. 
I'm glad I did not read that thread and I am not even going to look for it.


----------



## nappystorm (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



nzeee said:


> --> ALTHOUGH i did actually visit the lhcf thread dedicated to the potion last night after seeing this thread and read that* recently someone was complaining of excessive shedding due to the potion and another helpful poster told her the shedding meant her follicles were being renewed or some such and it meant the potion is working.* LMAO!!!! i almost died


I saw that too. I ugly laughed


----------



## nzeee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

DDTexlaxed nah ma'am; THIS is a gif and a catty comment (2-in-1!!)


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

QUOTE=DDTexlaxed;13831955]I was too late to see the comment she *supposedly made,* but it seemed to me like an old fashioned lhcf beat down thread. GIF and catty comments...nothing more than a normal side eye Sunday on LHCF. eace_sm:[/QUOTE]


She did not supposedly make the comment, she really did make it. Just because you did not see it doesnt mean it did not happen.

People are only doing this because for years there has been snake oils touting this tremendous growth and it is only geared towards black woman. Would you feel this way if she made an oil that touted the hair came out the scalp already blond for white woman that love bleaching. You would eat her alive!!!


----------



## ResieCupp (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Myjourney2009 She stated that she will be doing an accurate length check soon. So in the meantime why make a thread and bash her instead of just not buying her product? I came in this thread just to say that her product has worked for people other than herself, and that I really didn't think that she needed a reason to lie.


----------



## carameldimples (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

ResieCupp, I had to go back and read your comment, nah boo I wasn't directing anything at you hun, like I said I have been reading on hairlista (probably saw it on there, IDK), and youtube in addition to this post.  Didn't mean to offend ya


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Myjourney2009 said:


> QUOTE=DDTexlaxed;13831955]I was too late to see the comment she *supposedly made,* but it seemed to me like an old fashioned lhcf beat down thread. GIF and catty comments...nothing more than a normal side eye Sunday on LHCF. eace_sm:




She did not supposedly make the comment, she really did make it. Just because you did not see it doesnt mean it did not happen.

People are only doing this because for years there has been snake oils touting this tremendous growth and it is only geared towards black woman. Would you feel this way if she made an oil that touted the hair came out the scalp already blond for white woman that love bleaching.[/QUOTE


I see you are angry, but it's not my fault. Have a nice day. I didn't mean to make you angry.


----------



## nzeee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

what is wrong w/ this board??? 

this isn't kumbaya nation of rainbows and unicorns. EVERY SINGLE TIME there is a difference of opinion or someone strays from the partyline there's a whole bunch of people who break their necks defending craziness. what do you do and where do you hang out that your tolerance for an actual discussion (not just relentless praise and back pats) is so low???

this was in no way a beat down thread! stop the caping and argue based on points raised. if you have no tolerance for argument start another 'nother thread about how great the potion is and how altruistic valerie is for sharing it. 

sheesh.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



ResieCupp said:


> Myjourney2009 She stated that she will be doing an accurate length check soon. So in the meantime why make a thread and bash her instead of just not buying her product? I came in this thread just to say that her product has worked for people other than herself, and that I really didn't think that she needed a reason to lie.



First amendment gives everyone the right. Just as you are free to defend her. She may not be lying about her extra growth, however it is grossly exaggerated just by looking at it. 

She knew exactly what she was doing, just like someone else said. Why do you think she does not list her ingredients on the bottle?

Remember people on this board are from different walks of life, what may be wrong to you is right to someone else.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



nzeee said:


> @DDTexlaxed nah ma'am; THIS is a gif and a catty comment (2-in-1!!)



 I sit corrected!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DDTexlaxed said:


> She did not supposedly make the comment, she really did make it. Just because you did not see it doesnt mean it did not happen.
> 
> People are only doing this because for years there has been snake oils touting this tremendous growth and it is only geared towards black woman. Would you feel this way if she made an oil that touted the hair came out the scalp already blond for white woman that love bleaching.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...



Why do I have to be angry because I am writing how I feel. I may be irritated but not angry. I only get irritated when people try to pull the wool over the eyes of others.


----------



## ResieCupp (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Myjourney2009 You are right , there are some crazies out there lol


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



ResieCupp said:


> Myjourney2009 She stated that she will be doing an accurate length check soon. So in the meantime why make a thread and bash her instead of just not buying her product? I came in this thread just to say that her product has worked for people other than herself, and that I really didn't think that she needed a reason to lie.



Serious question. How can she do an accurate measurement of growth when she has never measured her hair properly? She's going to need to do a video measuring her hair, then come back in a month and measure it again. At this point, her measuring her hair isn't going to mean much because it was never accurate to begin with. Not to mention that she kept her BC a secret, so none of us know how long her hair was to begin with.


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Hmm think I'm going to subscribe to this lady and wait for her measurement thread. If anything the comments may provide entertainment.


Update:
Just thought she can do measure her growth now and in 7 weeks do a length check. Won't be too long of a wait and she can prove her doubters wrong. Think i'll post this on the video to.

Fyi I'm sure her "potion" does get some good results, but I also think she's over-exaggerating the results which is false advertising. We shall see.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

***Damage Control***

Misleading length check video has been taken down and Valerie has uploaded an apology video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXyZxGwt3cQ&feature=feedu


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

She actually respond back I feel special now lol. I know i'm lame don't worry


----------



## ResieCupp (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

EllePixie she would measure the length that her hair is now and do a follow up video in 7 weeks.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Any one willing to put in bets?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



MariposaSexyGirl said:


> Any one willing to put in bets?




dont start none wont be none


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



nzeee said:


> maybe now they are. i dunno, i don't stalk the thread. at the time tho when it was new and already many pages deep (this ish caught on like wildfire!) most people did not want to go through the effort of mixing everything and just wanted to buy the potion already made.
> 
> it doesn't matter tho, that wasn't my point. my point was that many people are buying or MAKING (like it matters) her magic potion and *adding pure sulphur to it, the one item most can agree has direct impact on growth, and then they are continuing to talk about how good the potion is.*
> 
> ...



 Gotcha at the first bolded.


----------



## lesedi (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Why do people even buy into these 'potion' claims?
With all the information about healthy hair care and techniques, I don't get why women on hair forums buy into this mess.
Just moisturise, clean frquently, protect your ends and call it a day...


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



lesedi said:


> Why do people even buy into these 'potion' claims?
> With all the information about healthy hair care and techniques, I don't get why women on hair forums buy into this mess.
> Just moisturise, clean frquently, protect your ends and call it a day...


Stop being a dreamkiller! Some folks would rinse their hair in day old chitlin juice if there was a promise of miraculous growth. Let them be your entertainment!


----------



## keenyme (Jul 17, 2011)

ResieCupp said:


> EllePixie she would measure the length that her hair is now and do a follow up video in 7 weeks.



I think elle's point was that it wouldn't make a difference if she measured w/ a ruler next time b/c she didn't measure it this time. So if she measures off camera, comes back in 7 weeks and tells us her hair grew 3 ins, we have no reason to believe her, and we're  back at square one. She should at least do a video measure her hair NOW for documentation purposes.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## keenyme (Jul 17, 2011)

My best friends don't even try this hard to defend my arse... I really need to start making YouTube vids...

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



keenyme said:


> I think elle's point was that it wouldn't make a difference if she measured w/ a ruler next time b/c she didn't measure it this time. So if she measures off camera, comes back in 7 weeks and tells us her hair grew 3 ins, we have no reason to believe her, and we're  back at square one. She should at least do a video measure her hair NOW for documentation purposes.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670



Yeah that's what I mean. Or even if she does a proper length check NOW it won't mean a dang thing until she comes back and gives her update in 7 weeks or so, so saying she is going to do a check soon is *yawn* until I see the receipts.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 17, 2011)

I won't bother to quote the people who quoted me 'cause I'm still dying laughing at this playground rank that people are getting worked up over. But, this post is a response to those who quoted me. Like, seriously? Your self-esteem is tied to an elementary insult? Okay...relax, relate, release...

And, NOPE, it wouldn't bother me a bit if the comment came from a person of another race. If it would bother you, ok, that's you. But, don't speculate about what would bother me. I think logically before I react emotionally and I don't spread e-drama from YouTube to the hair boards. I've said way worse and if people were being real, they would admit that they have, too.

Well, this was semi-entertaining, but that's about all I have to say on the topic.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I respect your right to express your opinion as I exercise my right to express mine.  It appears that I may struck a nerve by your response.  That was not my intent.  I do thank you for answering my question.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Solitude said:


> I won't bother to quote the people who quoted me 'cause I'm still dying laughing at this playground rank that people are getting worked up over. But, this post is a response to those who quoted me. Like, seriously? Your self-esteem is tied to an elementary insult? Okay...relax, relate, release.


 
I have actually never been teased about having buck shots or anything about my hair.  However, I do have empathy for those who have experienced relentless taunts about their hair or other things and how that may have effected their self esteem.  We have all teased someone at some point in life; however, we grow up and mature hopefully resulting in more intelligent ways to handle issues.


----------



## prettypithy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I checked out her videos when she first came out and judging from this it looks like her hair is getting shorter. Wasn't it at least SL before? Did she BC or something? I cannot think of someone with less hair growing credibility. I can't imagine why I would pay her money for any reason.

While we're all interested in improving techniques and product usage to obtain more hair growth, I have to think some of these potion purchasers are just looking for the solution that requires the least effort on their part. Just like diet pills, penile enhancement pills, specials teas that promise to enhance your abs, lol.

It is nonsense but as long as people are lazy and highly suggestible, it will continue unabated.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I don't think everyone is lazy.  There are people who are really having a hard time with hair growth due to stress, medical conditions, medications, heredity, pregnancy, etc.  People who lose hair are traumatized , want the hair loss to stop and want their hair restored as quickly as possible.  These people, myself included are desperate for a solution.  I am turned off by people who prey on those who are vulnerable just because they can.


----------



## prettypithy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



reeko43 said:


> I don't think everyone is lazy.  There are people who are really having a hard time with hair growth due to stress, medical conditions, medications, heredity, pregnancy, etc.  People who lose hair are traumatized , want the hair loss to stop and want their hair restored as quickly as possible.  These people, myself included are desperate for a solution.  I am turned off by people who prey on those who are vulnerable just because they can.



I think you're right. Not not everyone is simply lazy and looking for a quick fix, especially those who've had hard times despite diligent efforts. But I still suspect her fan base contains many, many quick-fix seekers who are not likely to find what they're looking for--real, long-lasting health and growth--from her snake oil.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



prettypithy said:


> I think you're right. Not not everyone is simply lazy and looking for a quick fix, especially those who've had hard times despite diligent efforts. But I still suspect her fan base contains many, many quick-fix seekers who are not likely to find what they're looking for--real, long-lasting health and growth--from her snake oil.


 

You make a very valid point indeed. Well, the proof is in the pudding. At a 2 - 3 inch every 7 weeks growth rate, barring any trimmings, Valerie and others should show growth of about 14 - 21 inches in a year. It will be interesting to see how many women who started using the "potion" in May or June will have even half that amount of growth at the end of the year.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I thought she was a rude scam artist all along. It's quite frightening what people will do to get a couple of inches. If she had grown the few feet of hair she should have by now, then I would get the hype. But she hasn't and she's a nasty person on top of that. It's a shame that people are giving her 6 figures worth of business all in the name of "supporting black enterprise."

All the so called progress on the other sites looks sketchy too. These woman have no idea what they are putting on their heads. Each person says their product looks and smells different. They are excusing away their hair falling out, headaches, other side effects... It's scary that nothing she can do will stop them from believing. 

And who doesn't own one tape measure/ruler/ piece of standard 8 x 11 notebook paper? If she's saying she doesn't use heat, how is her hair so straight...(relaxer of course). This woman is full of it...smh. Even before her BC her hair wasn't something worth looking at anyway. And stating that is not a reason for someone to hurl insults.


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



manter26 said:


> I thought she was a rude scam artist all along. It's quite frightening what people will do to get a couple of inches. If she had grown the few feet of hair she should have by now, then I would get the hype. But she hasn't and she's a nasty person on top of that. It's a shame that people are giving her 6 figures worth of business all in the name of "supporting black enterprise."
> 
> All the so called progress on the other sites looks sketchy too. These woman have no idea what they are putting on their heads. Each person says their product looks and smells different. They are excusing away their hair falling out, headaches, other side effects... It's scary that nothing she can do will stop them from believing.
> 
> And who doesn't own one tape measure/ruler/ piece of standard 8 x 11 notebook paper?* If she's saying she doesn't use heat, how is her hair so straight...*(relaxer of course). This woman is full of it...smh. Even before her BC her hair wasn't something worth looking at anyway. And stating that is not a reason for someone to hurl insults.



She said her hair was so straight from combing it while it's wet.


----------



## Peace in Prose (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I got a bottle of Cheese Whiz to sell you. I mixed it with something else and it will grow your hair so quick. It is scientifically proven too, because of the release of lactic acid is beneficial to your scalp. If you don't want to make it yourself, I can sell you a bottle for $45.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Muse said:


> Did you read much of that thread? I was following it for a while and there are more people making it than buying it from her.



 I'll admit I'm on that thread ! In the beginning I did purchase a 4 oz bottle when it was at its cheapest. I used it on my edges for about two weeks. Then the hate for jamaican black castor oil came back to me with a vengeance so I gave the rest to my sister who loves it. I hate JBCO because that sh!t is fake and I have tried to tell my sister. When I used it before, I noticed that when you don't use it for about a day and it sits, there is this black ash that separates from the oil and sticks to the bottom of the bottle. I thought, hmmm that's peculiar. I shouldn't be shaking this stuff if its natural. So I quit using it because I thought I had a bad bottle. I have a friend from Portmore and I showed her the JBCO in a clear bottle and asked her about the ashy black stuff. She said that its from some kind of additive and shouldn't be doing that.
She introduced me to Eyl Castor Oil (unrefined and virgin black castor oil) and I now use that exclusively and that's what I used to make the "potion" or now I just say my hair oil.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



EllePixie said:


> She said her hair was so straight from combing it while it's wet.



 Wow, combing your hair while it's wet makes it straight...this novel idea is gonna  make relaxers and flat irons obsolete LMAO


----------



## nzeee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



dachsies_rule! said:


> Wow, combing your hair while it's wet makes it straight...this novel idea is gonna  make relaxers and flat irons obsolete LMAO



eeeeeh (loud buzzer noise)

only works for those w/ the good grade of hair. get your buckshots outta here!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I don't find the word "buck shots" offensive. It always makes me think of Martin and Pam and I bust out laughing. 

I think what's offensive is her using the word "y'all" (if she really did) as if she's on some higher level cuz she slaps her whole kitchen cabinet in her hair nightly. Chile, please! 

And this chile been gettin an inch a month like the rest of us and she somehow got a rack of idiots buyin this foolishness!! And she's flaunting it in your face by calling it "potion!!!!" If that isn't a dead give away that it's some fake "magic" foolishness that ain't gone do NATHAN to make your hair grow, idk what is! She could call it "Ain't Gone Do Ish" and I guarantee somebody would still shell out $16.99 for an 8 oz!


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

@OhsnapCnapp! I think that making your own is the best way.  You know and control what is in the oil.  You take suggested ideas and make it your own.  People have been using the "potion" in one form or another for years.


----------



## GraceV (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Myjourney2009 said:


> Dang she charges $70 for a $32 oz bottle.
> 
> I need to get in this hair game dough


Really? I have found that many women would rather pay big bucks for some magic potion than take the simple, tried and true steps to long healthy hair. I know people who keep looking for some product that will grow their hair while they keep abusing it, and doing nothing different. I keep telling folks, _to get unusual results, you need to do unusual things. Madness is doing the same things and expecting different results. _But folks just can't break free from the habits that hurt their hair. I can't count how many of my friends almost had panic attacks because I suggested washing their hair more often. Yet they keep asking "what do you use?"  

"A fool and his money are soon parted." There is a price to be paid for ignorance. It's unfortunate but it's the way life is.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



GraceV said:


> Really? I have found that many women would rather pay big bucks for some magic potion than take the simple, tried and true steps to long healthy hair. I know people who keep looking for some product that will grow their hair while they keep abusing it, and doing nothing different. I keep telling folks, _to get unusual results, you need to do unusual things. Madness is doing the same things and expecting different results. _But folks just can't break free from the habits that hurt their hair. I can't count how many of my friends almost had panic attacks because I suggested washing their hair more often. Yet they keep asking "what do you use?"
> 
> "A fool and his money are soon parted." There is a price to be paid for ignorance. It's unfortunate but it's the way life is.



Amen!
Thank You!
Speak the truth!

This has been my experience too


----------



## keenyme (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



GraceV said:


> Really? I have found that many women would rather pay big bucks for some magic potion than take the simple, tried and true steps to long healthy hair. I know people who keep looking for some product that will grow their hair while they keep abusing it, and doing nothing different. I keep telling folks, _to get unusual results, you need to do unusual things. Madness is doing the same things and expecting different results. _But folks just can't break free from the habits that hurt their hair. I can't count how many of my friends almost had panic attacks because I suggested washing their hair more often. Yet they keep asking "what do you use?"
> 
> "A fool and his money are soon parted." There is a price to be paid for ignorance. It's unfortunate but it's the way life is.





 GIFSoup


----------



## DrC (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



cocosweet said:


> Stop being a dreamkiller! Some folks would rinse their hair in day old chitlin juice if there was a promise of miraculous growth. Let them be your entertainment!



cocosweet 

Chitlin juice consist of magnificent properties that excelerate the hair growth.
Some buy it from the store but I like mines fresh so I go out to a farm every 2-3 weeks to shoot and gut a pig for the juice.  You know what? Maybe I should start a chitlin juice challenge.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I read this whole thread and viewed both the length check and apology. My two cents: 

I find what she said offensive, if not to myself to anyone, she meant it to be offensive and so it was. I will never click on another video she uploads because I found her apology lacking contriteness, to say the least. When you apologize, you don't have to recount what the other did or said to make you angry, you simply apologize and end it with asking their forgiveness.
JMO


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



keenyme said:


> GIFSoup


 
You are so wrong for this ^^^^


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

^^^ Is that gif from a show or real life???


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



MrsHdrLe said:


> I read this whole thread and viewed both the length check and apology. My two cents:
> 
> I find what she said offensive, if not to myself to anyone, she meant it to be offensive and so it was. I will never click on another video she uploads because I found her apology lacking contriteness, so say the least. When you apologize, you don't have to recount what the other did or said to make you angry, you simply apologize and end it with asking their forgiveness.
> JMO


 

Oh my gosh, your post is dead on,  every word.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



GraceV said:


> Really? I have found that many women would rather pay big bucks for some magic potion than take the simple, tried and true steps to long healthy hair. I know people who keep looking for some product that will grow their hair while they keep abusing it, and doing nothing different. I keep telling folks, _to get unusual results, you need to do unusual things. Madness is doing the same things and expecting different results. _But folks just can't break free from the habits that hurt their hair. I can't count how many of my friends almost had panic attacks because I suggested washing their hair more often. Yet they keep asking "what do you use?"
> 
> "A fool and his money are soon parted." There is a price to be paid for ignorance. It's unfortunate but it's the way life is.



Very true...and when you add in the fact that people want INSTANT results.     Just consistently taking better care of your hair yields results - as long as you are PATIENT.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



mzteaze said:


> Very true...and when you add in the fact that people want INSTANT results.     Just consistently taking better care of your hair yields results - as long as you are PATIENT.



^ 100% Truth. 

And training yourself for patience isn't fun... It's so hard not to become a product junkie or bandwagoneer on here (and I only been here a short period of time). You see all the pictures, products, promises and you want it instantly. I completely understand why so many lose their money and mind to so much nonsense.


----------



## cocosweet (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DrC said:


> @cocosweet
> 
> Chitlin juice consist of magnificent properties that excelerate the hair growth.
> Some buy it from the store but I like mines fresh so I go out to a farm every 2-3 weeks to shoot and gut a pig for the juice.  You know what? Maybe I should start a chitlin juice challenge.


Oh yes.  I prefer Georgia chitlin juice myself. Preferably kept at room temperature so that the chemical reaction that creates the funk will stimulate my scalp. 
Let the stinky shenanigans begin!


----------



## adamson (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Myjourney2009 said:


> Ladies prepare yourself for this
> 
> After reading through the comments and seeing the price of the 32oz was $70. WEll, check this out
> 
> ...



$124, though?!?!?!?!!! 

I need to get into this youtube game, seriously. I could use a job... 

eta: I was looking at the international part. Still, though, dang.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Myjourney2009 said:


> Why do I have to be angry because I am writing how I feel. I may be irritated but not angry. I only get irritated when people try to pull the wool over the eyes of others.


Or in this instance, pull an eye length fro' over people's eyes .

Her attitude really pisses me off. I didn't know about her b4 this thread but she gives off such a knowitall vibe yet her hair is weird beyond my comprehension. Why is her fro relaxed? I wish people would stop falling for stuff  She's sitting back getting rich laughing lol.


----------



## prettypithy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I didn't know about her b4 this thread but she gives off such a knowitall vibe yet her hair is weird beyond my comprehension. *Why is her fro relaxed?*


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

BTW, Valerie has now decided to use a measuring tape to measure her hair growth. Too little too late LOL.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I think you're talking about me ^^


*Refers to bolded section*


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



nzeee said:


> maybe now they are. i dunno, i don't stalk the thread. at the time tho when it was new and already many pages deep (this ish caught on like wildfire!) most people did not want to go through the effort of mixing everything and just wanted to buy the potion already made.
> 
> it doesn't matter tho, that wasn't my point. my point was that many people are buying or MAKING (like it matters) her magic potion and adding pure sulphur to it, the one item most can agree has direct impact on growth, and then they are continuing to talk about how good the potion is.
> 
> ...



I think you're talking about me ^^


*Refers to bolded section*

Don't knock what you haven't tried


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I find it so sad that a couple of ladies here chose to make fun of what I said without researching what I said. It's really sad to just go to this thread and point out what someone said on another thread, without researching or even trying the potion. I never gave my money to Valerie, I never bought anything from her. I made my own potion. 

I had a hard time growing hair due to medication and I wanted to make up for it. I have a really extensive regimen and I take good care of my health and my hair. I had nothing to lose by using this potion because I had all of the ingredients at home. It worked on my edges - although I haven't been consistent with it. I really thought that we would have been able to do our own thing, without being knocked down for it. I guess my expectations of this forum was high. It's just really sad how some ladies here chose to make fun of someone using something that has shown to work for a lot of ladies. BTW a lot of the ingredients in the potion have been proven to stimulate hair growth. I'm going to do me.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I've read this whole thread and think some people are forgetting something.  

Regardless of whether or not this person had a business plan/is just a regular woman/is only human/makes mistakes/whatever other excuse people are trying to give.....Once she accepted $$$ in exchange for goods&services she BECAME a business woman.  And she needs to act accordingly.  Whether or not someone was trying to throw shade, she should have remained professional.  That's not good customer service.  

I would never go back into a brick&mortar establisment if I heard the owner berating a potential customer.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

@KumakoXsd, I understand your situation as I am hair loss issues as well due to medical reasons. I don't knock people who try different things because I have tried some of the suggestions here on the forum. I started this thread and another one regarding Valerie because I don't like con artists. The only reason why this woman made and continues to make ridiculous growth claims is to hype up interest in her "potion" and drum up business. 

Does she really care about healthy hair growth? The truth is evident. Valerie is evasive when answering questions and proving her hair growth claims. When she initially came on the scene claiming 3" in 7 weeks, she did not report onion and garlic oil as part of her ingredients. Now, its a excuse, if the oils are not used for people not getting the growth.
When people report that they have had no growth out of the ordinary, her cult followers swoop down on these people making it seem as if the user did something wrong. Did you massage daily, ghe, take vitamins, exercise, spin on your head, etc? If you have to do all of that, who needs the potion?

I don't think people give themselves enough credit for the ability to do their own research. Yes, people are seeing results; however, they are also taking better care of their hair massaging and tending to it on a daily basis. Summer is a time of growth spurt without any potion. 

There have been women here who have shared their "potion" recipes and their hair is their advertisement. There is no need to make outlandish claims. There is also no need for people to blindly follow these overnight sensations, freely emptying their pockets and worshipping them as gods. People have the right to question bogus claims and get real answers. It is obvious that common sense left the building when people think nothing is wrong about a person targeting African American women for business uses a derogatory hair slur as a verbal put down.

I wish you well in your hair journey and I am glad that something is working for you. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*







Bravo, reeko43. I truly hope that no one thinks that the ladies in this thread are knocking people for using this mixture for growth, as the ingredients have proven to be beneficial for hair. But...imo, there is a difference between sharing growth methods and taking advantage of people.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



reeko43 said:


> @KumakoXsd, I understand your situation as I am hair loss issues as well due to medical reasons. I don't knock people who try different things because I have tried some of the suggestions here on the forum. I started this thread and another one regarding Valerie because I don't like con artists. The only reason why this woman made and continues to make ridiculous growth claims is to hype up interest in her "potion" and drum up business.
> 
> Does she really care about healthy hair growth? The truth is evident. Valerie is evasive when answering questions and proving her hair growth claims. When she initially came on the scene claiming 3" in 7 weeks, she did not report onion and garlic oil as part of her ingredients. Now, its a excuse, if the oils are not used for people not getting the growth.
> When people report that they have had no growth out of the ordinary, her cult followers swoop down on these people making it seem as if the user did something wrong. Did you massage daily, ghe, take vitamins, exercise, spin on your head, etc? If you have to do all of that, who needs the potion?
> ...



Thank you for your response and I completely agree with you. I really appreciate this response and that is something I always keep in mind.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Ok I am just gonna say it...whoever is paying this kind of money for something they really have no clue as to what is really in it, is not very smart. Now, I am not doubting the so called ingredients will not promote hair growth but come on yall, this board is full of very intelligent women that can make this stuff themselves and know for a fact what's in it. Another thing that concerns me is that did Valerie go through all the business channels before she decided to sell her products? Some states you have to have business license, trade name registration, insurance, following FDA laws etc. If she doesn't have all that stuff in place, she is not very smart either. Maybe she does but it seems like she got the ball rolling real quick on this and it takes sometimes 30 to 45 days to get your paperwork back unless like someone else said, she already had it in the works to market her products but acted like she didn't. If she doesn't have liability insurance and someone decides to sue her, it's a wrap. She really needs to provide more proof especially if she is actually using the phrase "grow 3 inches in 7 weeks". As far as the buckshot comment, once you crossover to the business side of things you need to practice more professionalism no matter what the situation is. It is a given that skeptism is going to come from everywhere when dealing with stuff like this and you have to refrain from saying something you might regret.


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



EllePixie said:


> Bravo, @reeko43. I truly hope that no one thinks that the ladies in this thread are knocking people for using this mixture for growth, as the ingredients have proven to be beneficial for hair. But...imo, there is a difference between sharing growth methods and taking advantage of people.


 
Amen!  Oh and by the way, I am drooling looking at that gif!  Ok, back to reality reeko, lol!


----------



## nzeee (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



nzeee said:


> maybe now they are. i dunno, i don't stalk the thread. at the time tho when it was new and already many pages deep (this ish caught on like wildfire!) most people did not want to go through the effort of mixing everything and just wanted to buy the potion already made.
> 
> it doesn't matter tho, that wasn't my point. my point was that many people are buying or MAKING (like it matters) her magic potion and adding pure sulphur to it, the one item most can agree has direct impact on growth, and then they are continuing to talk about how good the potion is.
> 
> ...





KumakoXsd said:


> I think you're talking about me ^^
> 
> 
> *Refers to bolded section*
> ...






KumakoXsd said:


> I find it so sad that a couple of ladies here chose to make fun of what I said without researching what I said. It's really sad to just go to this thread and point out what someone said on another thread, without researching or even trying the potion. I never gave my money to Valerie, I never bought anything from her. I made my own potion.
> 
> I had a hard time growing hair due to medication and I wanted to make up for it. I have a really extensive regimen and I take good care of my health and my hair. I had nothing to lose by using this potion because I had all of the ingredients at home. It worked on my edges - although I haven't been consistent with it. I really thought that we would have been able to do our own thing, without being knocked down for it. I guess my expectations of this forum was high. It's just really sad how some ladies here chose to make fun of someone using something that has shown to work for a lot of ladies. BTW a lot of the ingredients in the potion have been proven to stimulate hair growth. I'm going to do me.



KumakoXsd awwww, don't take it so hard. i'm glad reeko43 was on the board and able to respond before i did because she handled it beautifully; identifying where Valerie is dead wrong while not disparaging her clients (or just believers in your case since you hadn't purchased anything).

but as your comment was directed at me i should say something (less eloquently of course). so here goes:

i was purposely not linking to the existing thread and purposely didn't quote you direct because i didn't want to specifically call anyone out. pls understand tho that my comment was more about the blind faith everyone is putting into this 'potion' by making excuses when it doesn't work the way it's being advertised. 

I'm sorry, but if you are using something on your head that you know is causing excessive shedding, the completely non-scientific response you received is just not OK. *if you are experiencing more than normal shedding stop what you're using and reassess -- it doesn't mean the product is working really well*. 

the blind faith based on lack of evidence is problematic. luckily you made your own mix so you know exactly what was in it and the proportions used so it will be easier for you to confirm what the problem might be, but consider how dangerous that kind of advice could be for another person reading the board (lurking) w/ the same problem who had actually purchased the product. her mind would be put at ease and she would continue to use something that was actually harming her.

it deeply troubles me how quickly that thread grew and how supportive women are being based on NO EVIDENCE of valerie's claims. once again, as i've said a few times, if she is being honest about what she puts in her product then there's nothing 'wrong' w/ it and many people will likely see 'some' amt of growth just by virtue of them adopting a consistent regimen of oiling their hair and stimulating their follicles. But the fact remains that 3-in-7 based on the combination of ingredients she's using is IMO not possible, definitely not proven, and instead of questioning the claim and approaching the product w/ a critical eye, educated women w/ access to incredible amts of research from this and other boards are falling all over themselves to buy her out and will be sitting ducks for her other 2 products to come. the additional products have NO ingredients listed. This is madness.

Before anyone else calls me out for not knocking something i haven't tried, pls first ask yourself why you're so eager to follow so uncritically.


----------



## iri9109 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

she needs to use some of that money and upgrade her website...it looks so ghetto and unprofessional, idc how the reviews were, if i went to her site to order and saw that mess i would click the [X]...she even has typos on there...it just doesn't look reputable.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



iri9109 said:


> she needs to use some of that money and upgrade her website...it looks so ghetto and unprofessional, idc how the reviews were, if i went to her site to order and saw that mess i would click the [X]...she even has typos on there...it just doesn't look reputable.


 
Yes this is another thing. I know when you are first starting out you may not have a whole lot of money to spend on creating your website but there are several hosting sites that don't charge an arm and leg that offer decent templates etc.

I was just on Hairlista reading some comments and I didn't know the bald man was her dad!

Has she ever said what her hair type is or showed it wet? Her hair still looks relaxed or at least texlaxed to me especially if she saying she's not using any heat to get it straight like that and combing through airdried hair the way she does usually results in some breakage.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



nzeee said:


> @KumakoXsd awwww, don't take it so hard. i'm glad @reeko43 was on the board and able to respond before i did because she handled it beautifully; identifying where Valerie is dead wrong while not disparaging her clients (or just believers in your case since you hadn't purchased anything).
> 
> but as your comment was directed at me i should say something (less eloquently of course). so here goes:
> 
> ...




Thank you. I really appreciate your response. I was just hurt because I felt I was being made fun of when you and the other ladies who agreed with you could have come to me straight away and talked to me about it. 

You've raised some very valid points which I do agree with. 

I never jumped on the bandwagon. I was very skeptical at first and I still am about the 3 inches in 7 weeks. I didn't go into this expecting three inches at the end of seven weeks. I wanted to see some growth that I would be happy with. I struggled growing even an inch of hair in months because of my medication which I'm happy to report I'm completely off. 

Valerie's lack of results and lack of consistency when 'measuring' her hair growth and the dodging of questions regarding her hair, is something that made me feel that she had an ulterior motive; to make money and lots of it. 

But the women elsewhere who had good results were the ones who made me think I had nothing to lose and the thing is, I don't. I made my own with the things I already had. I would never purchase from Valerie because 1) I don't know what she puts in it and 2) she isn't licensed, regulated, etc. 

Regarding the shedding, I have looked around about it and a lot of people experience shedding with topical growth aids. I have also thought about, what if it isn't because it's growing but what if it is because there's something very wrong? 

And if it is very wrong, I can pick myself up and move on from that, just with any other setback I have had in life. 

I did sit back and reassess, I've changed a few things in my regimen (to help retain any length I get) and I'm just hoping that it will make a difference. But my whole experience with this potion, is that I plan on quitting entirely when I've finished with it. I just want to carry on with my hair regimen and just let hair growth be and focus on health of hair. 

I understand your and the other ladies' concerns regarding Valerie's antics and products because I myself am too. But if one wants to spend $70 on oil...


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

^^ Hold on Hold on!! The Potion costs $70??!! WTF you've got to be kidding me right. What size does a person get for that, a gallon I hope. OMG I just can't believe people are paying that much.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> ^^ Hold on Hold on!! The Potion costs $70??!! WTF you've got to be kidding me right. What size does a person get for that, a gallon I hope. OMG I just can't believe people are paying that much.



I know, right?!  Just buy a bottle of castor oil and call it a day!


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



reeko43 said:


> Amen!  Oh and by the way, I am drooling looking at that gif!  Ok, back to reality reeko, lol!



I know right??? I keep looking at it like


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> ^^ Hold on Hold on!! The Potion costs $70??!! WTF you've got to be kidding me right. What size does a person get for that, a gallon I hope. OMG I just can't believe people are paying that much.



32 ozs!!!!!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



adamson said:


> $124, though?!?!?!?!!!
> 
> I need to get into this youtube game, seriously. I could use a job...
> 
> eta: I was looking at the international part. Still, though, dang.




The 4 oz is now 17.95 whoa! I paid 5.95 for it but that was in the beginning, I can't believe that!!!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Poohbear said:


> ^^^Yeah, I'm wondering the same thing.... what does buck-shot mean and why is it so offensive?


 
A buckshot is a pellet (usually made of lead) that comes out of a shotgun cartridge when fired. Usually up to 12 buckshots (tiny pellets) can come out of one single shotgun or .410 caliber cartridge or round.  In your average cartridge, you have a lead slug (solid rounded piece of metal) that sits underneath or behind the buckshots or pellets.  

When the handgun or rifle is fired, they all shoot out of the barrel at once toward the target, which is why damage from a shotgun (pellets and a slug) is much worse than one single projectile bullet from a handgun. 

Buckshots have been said to resemble the coiling and curling highly-textured black hair is known to do, esp. in the "kitchen" or nape area. 

A buckshot looks like a BB from a BB gun. That is why the term is derogatory. It is in essence saying that buckshots are naps, and naps are bad. I guess that is what the old lady on YT was saying by making such a stupid comment.

Remember Martin Lawrence on "Martin" (tv comedy show) telling Pam (Tichina Arnold) about her "beedee bees?" well same thing...its relegating the texture of black hair to buckshots or BB pellets. Still I think its wrong to say, just like the word "nappy."

As for the OP: I would NOT spend $ on this lady's stuff, or anyone else's stuff who isn't transparent with the ingredients and results. And, I can make my own oil for much less than what I hear in this thread she is charging. 

Karma is no joke so I really hope she isn't ripping ppl off, otherwise she might just wake up one morning with all her hair on her pillow (not wishing that on her, but the universe has a way of paying dirt back, if that is indeed what is being done here by this woman).


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Thanks ladies for the definition of a buck-shot. Now I understand why people got upset with her statement.



reeko43 said:


> Wow, just wow!  So I guess the "Hairdrenalin Potion Guru"  did a length check video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-W-OFAuuTE&feature=channel_video_title



I didn't see a drastic change in her hair length from 6/14 to 7/14. erplexed


----------



## manter26 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



*Frisky* said:


> Ok I am just gonna say it...whoever is paying this kind of money for something they really have no clue as to what is really in it, is not very smart. Now, I am not doubting the so called ingredients will not promote hair growth but come on yall, this board is full of very intelligent women that can make this stuff themselves and know for a fact what's in it. *Another thing that concerns me is that did Valerie go through all the business channels before she decided to sell her products? Some states you have to have business license, trade name registration, insurance, following FDA laws etc.* If she doesn't have all that stuff in place, she is not very smart either. Maybe she does but it seems like she got the ball rolling real quick on this and it takes sometimes 30 to 45 days to get your paperwork back unless like someone else said, she already had it in the works to market her products but acted like she didn't. If she doesn't have liability insurance and someone decides to sue her, it's a wrap. She really needs to provide more proof especially if she is actually using the phrase "grow 3 inches in 7 weeks". As far as the buckshot comment, once you crossover to the business side of things you need to practice more professionalism no matter what the situation is. It is a given that skeptism is going to come from everywhere when dealing with stuff like this and you have to refrain from saying something you might regret.



There are no labels on the bottles...I think that should answer the bolded for you...erplexed


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



manter26 said:


> There are no labels on the bottles...I think that should answer the bolded for you...erplexed


 
I am not surprised. She better be careful because if she gets reported, she could get in alot of trouble. It amazes me how folks are so quick to up and try and sell stuff but don't do their research on all the legalities that are involved and if she is marketing her products as "organic" that is a whole different ball game on top of the regular things that go along with being legal...wonder if there is a tax id number to report her earnings


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



allmundjoi said:


> Hold on. We are on LHCF-most of us here are trying to grow our hair long and/or maintain length. We have *a AA female, who I (we) assume has gone through many of the same struggles (mental, financial) to achieve healthy long hair and may POSSIBLY be exploiting (emotionally and financially) our strong desire for long, healthy hair.* Not to mention displaying poor marketing skills (insulting a customer in the comments section of her yt vid). And we are questioning why there is a thread about it? Please check which forum you are in and site you are on. Lol.
> 
> ETA: whew, didn't mean it to sound so dang on harsh. So I added Lol to the end.



And this bolded reason is why I always gave Ms. Valerie OCherie or whatever and her witches brew the side eye. But then she adds insult to injuryand gets family to get in on the show as well. It's in bad taste. period.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

SMDH im surprised this thread is still going on


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DrC said:


> cocosweet
> 
> Chitlin juice consist of magnificent properties that excelerate the hair growth.
> Some buy it from the store but I like mines fresh so I go out to a farm every 2-3 weeks to shoot and gut a pig for the juice.  You know what? *Maybe I should start a chitlin juice challenge.  *




OMG! I'm in. just cook it in the oven with a little hot sauce and celery oil for moisture  and stimulation. Wait, I just gave away MY money makin elixir.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



curlycrocheter said:


> I've read this whole thread and think some people are forgetting something.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not this person had a business plan/is just a regular woman/is only human/makes mistakes/whatever other excuse people are trying to give.....Once she accepted $$$ in exchange for goods&services she BECAME a business woman.  And she needs to act accordingly.  Whether or not someone was trying to throw shade, she should have remained professional.  That's not good customer service.
> 
> I would never go back into a brick&mortar establisment if I heard the owner berating a potential customer.




The person she made the comment to was not a customer. It was most likely someone who is on the same forum as she is. I find it weird that she did not mention this person by name, but someone sure is setting flames to her name. The bottom line is she did apologize for it. So many people mad at someone for whatever reason.  The potion is working for some people. Maybe not all. That is true of all products talked about on here.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Her hair looks a mess and I don't see any significant growth from June to July. I can't believe the women on LHCF has bought into this lady's crap. I will say this, most of the women here who have long hair did not get it by using growth aids. I wish people would stop wasting their money on crap.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



LunadeMiel said:


> Her hair looks a mess and I don't see any significant growth from June to July. I can't believe the women on LHCF has bought into this lady's crap. I will say this, *most of the women here who have long hair did not get it by using growth aids.* I wish people would stop wasting their money on crap.




hair care practices that promote retention always trump growth aids (aka snake oils and get growth quick schemes)


----------



## adamson (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



OsnapCnapp! said:


> The 4 oz is now 17.95 whoa! I paid 5.95 for it but that was in the beginning, I can't believe that!!!



$5.95 is reasonable for me, but $17.95 is highway robbery. You can get entire quarts of oils for that price... on amazon 



Poohbear said:


> I didn't see a drastic change in her hair length from 6/14 to 7/14. erplexed



I didn't see a lot of change in many before/after pics of the potion... well, I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. But people will see what they want to see, I guess


----------



## EllePixie (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



adamson said:


> $5.95 is reasonable for me, but $17.95 is highway robbery. You can get entire quarts of oils for that price... on amazon
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a lot of change in many before/after pics of the potion... well, I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. *But people will see what they want to see, I guess *



Isn't it funny how some people will see what you tell them rather than what is right in front of them? People do this all the time..."Baby...I wasn't cheating, we were just practicing yoga...naked..."


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

^
You know what


----------



## adamson (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

hahaha, basically! *cracking up over here*


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Or in this instance, pull an *eye length fro*' over people's eyes .
> 
> Her attitude really pisses me off. I didn't know about her b4 this thread but she gives off such a knowitall vibe yet her hair is weird beyond my comprehension. *Why is her fro relaxed?* I wish people would stop falling for stuff  She's sitting back getting rich laughing lol.





*dead*


----------



## DrC (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



cocosweet said:


> Oh yes.  I prefer Georgia chitlin juice myself. Preferably kept at room temperature so that the chemical reaction that creates the funk will stimulate my scalp.
> Let the stinky shenanigans begin!






[email protected] said:


> [/B]
> 
> OMG! I'm in. just cook it in the oven with a little hot sauce and celery oil for moisture  and stimulation. Wait, I just gave away MY money makin elixir.



[email protected] cocosweet


  Don't forget to give testimonials of how it made your hair grow 8 inches in 2 months.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

So, I tried to watch the video and didn't hear her say that. Was it in the comments?


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I keep seeing how expensive her concoction is (which I would NEVER buy btw), but there are women who spend a "grip" on "high end" products, not designed for us or by us, which may or may not work that much better than cheaper products.  I admit, I'm guilty with Moroccanoil products.  Some people really believe the more expensive something is, the better (in clothes, shoes, products, services...) and they brag about the crazy amounts they spend, what's that saying about "a fool and his money?"


----------



## adamson (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DrC said:


> [email protected] cocosweet
> 
> 
> Don't forget to give testimonials of how it made your hair grow *8 inches in 2 months*.





Seriously, though. I plan on seeing people (who have recently BC'd) with hair that is BSL- to MBL-length in a year


----------



## An_gell (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't her last video of her with her hair unstraighten? If so, how can we even tell her has grown since she straighten it this time. IMO, that was just to make us think it has grown when in reality if she would have left it like it was in her first video it would have looked the same as the first.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

people shol' would believe/buy anything ... smh


----------



## DrC (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



adamson said:


> Seriously, though. I plan on seeing people (who have recently BC'd) with hair that is BSL- to MBL-length in a year



adamson
I was expecting earlier than a year. According to her, you can grow 3 inches in 7 weeks with her potion so that means one can gain 12 inches in 7 months.

With the ingredients it probably will help a persons hair grow, but only to its maximum potential length, meaning if the max your hair grows per month is, 1/2 inch,  then it will boost it to the maximum of 1/2 per month.
But telling women they can grow 3 inches in 7 weeks is like telling me I can grow a foot taller in 1 year. erplexed

Then its chicks paying $70 per bottle for it??  But its peeps like this that keep the black hair care industry in business.  ANYTHING that is titled Fast Hair Growth Rapid Growth, consumers buy it up like crazy.  Maybe I am in the wrong profession.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



reeko43 said:


> "Buck-shots" is a negative term used at least as far back as the 70's when I was a kid to describe the small tight curls found at the nape of the neck. It is used as a put down for those who have the kinkiest hair texture. Named after small metal balls used in shot gun shells.


 

oh we use to say to my sister we about to get in the kitchen


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DrC said:


> @adamson
> I was expecting earlier than a year. According to her, you can grow 3 inches in 7 weeks with her potion so that means one can gain 12 inches in 7 months.
> 
> With the ingredients it probably will help a persons hair grow, but only to its maximum potential length, meaning if the max your hair grows per month is, 1/2 inch, then it will boost it to the maximum of 1/2 per month.
> ...


 
ok spreaking of that I was thinking about all this and then I seen kimmay hair for like 10 months and that was a lot of hair....


----------



## chellero (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

She got about 3 inches of hair on her head selling a growth potion.


----------



## Rain20 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

There is nothing in her potion that is dangerous. All the ingredients have been talked about on here as being good for growth. She just put these ingredients in one recipe and then marketed her idea and it caught on. No different than all the oily sulfur recipes out there that people now sell. There are the scattered folks like Njoy and others that may have results. I never think growth photos are that convincing. So choose your oily potion. Buy it based on what ingredients are good for your hair and scalp.

No need to make it like some crime was committed. I hate when hair board folks make a mountain out of a molehill over trivialities. If you insult someone on their channel you deserve whatever comes your way. Be polite and ask questions. If the answer is unsatifactory then KIM. 

Someone not a member of a hair board has put ingredients together and packaged and marketed her product well and now everyone is up in arms. It is not that serious. There is nothing wrong with the ingredients. Her prices are not that bad considering how much these ingredients cost indvidually.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Rain20 said:


> There is nothing in her potion that is dangerous. All the ingredients have been talked about on here as being good for growth. She just put these ingredients in one recipe and then marketed her idea and it caught on. No different than all the oily sulfur recipes out there that people now sell. There are the scattered folks like Njoy and others that may have results. I never think growth photos are that convincing. So choose your oily potion. Buy it based on what ingredients are good for your hair and scalp.
> 
> No need to make it like some crime was committed. I hate when hair board folks make a mountain out of a molehill over trivialities. If you insult someone on their channel you deserve whatever comes your way. Be polite and ask questions. If the answer is unsatifactory then KIM.
> 
> Someone not a member of a hair board has put ingredients together and packaged and marketed her product well and now everyone is up in arms. It is not that serious. There is nothing wrong with the ingredients. Her prices are not that bad considering how much these ingredients cost individually.



Lying, making false claims, and presenting false testimonials to sell an item is criminal and unethical

Most items can be purchased relatively inexpensively in bulk so yeah the prices are outrageous. If it cost $5-something to make initially, why all of a sudden has the price jump to $17-something...and to charge $70 for something else????? Please!

I'm still just over here shaking my head at all this. 

BTW: I have never believed in growth aids but even if I did...I sure wouldn't believe some chicka on youtube who threw together *every *substance that someone has claimed to be a growth aid into a pot and stirred. Naw!


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Let's not forget that when you buy in bulk you can usually work out a real good deal with your supplier.  The site that offers the garlic and onion oils has advertisement on her site and she has certainly drummed up business for them.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Rain20 said:


> *There is nothing in her potion that is dangerous. *All the ingredients have been talked about on here as being good for growth. She just put these ingredients in one recipe and then marketed her idea and it caught on. No different than all the oily sulfur recipes out there that people now sell. There are the scattered folks like Njoy and others that may have results. I never think growth photos are that convincing. So choose your oily potion. Buy it based on what ingredients are good for your hair and scalp.
> 
> No need to make it like some crime was committed. I hate when hair board folks make a mountain out of a molehill over trivialities. If you insult someone on their channel you deserve whatever comes your way. Be polite and ask questions. If the answer is unsatifactory then KIM.
> 
> Someone not a member of a hair board has put ingredients together and packaged and marketed her product well and now everyone is up in arms. It is not that serious. There is nothing wrong with the ingredients. Her prices are not that bad considering how much these ingredients cost indvidually.



The bolded statement is completely false. There are drugs in her "potion." The product is not regulated or made professionally; who knows what's really in it. She won't even release the ingredients of most of the stuff she sells. Different people have sensitivities to drugs, like caffeine. Who knows how much biotin is in, that could cause a reaction. Just because something is easily attainable, doesn't mean it's 100% safe.

The issue is that people are having reactions to the product and it's being swept under the rug by the stans. There is no standard of manufacturing and no regulation. The least that can happen is encouraging people to stop using it if they don't feel right, instead of swooping in and defending the product.


----------



## chicha (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

LMAO @ her getting mad then making that comment! 

The potion didn't do a dam thing for me. I hair shed MORE! Unused and money wasted!


----------



## Rain20 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Castor oil, biotin, black tea, cayenne pepper, garlic and onion seed oil. What drug is in the potion? Biotin? I doubt topically it would cause harm. I think she has only said what her growth was in her eyes. I think she really believed she had that amount of growth.

The castor oil itself is about 4-15 dollars (depending on brand and size), Unless you buy the kind for constipation. Spices are at least 2-3 dollars. Biotin ranges from 5-20dollars depending on brand. Black tea ranges from 3-7dollars depending on brand and amount.So 14 dollars for 8 ounces is not that bad. I think the garlic and onion seed oils are somewhat expensive.

I am not saying I would buy it. But based on ingredients it sounds just as logical as MN, MTG, MT, castor oil, and eos. I have seen that as a growth mix. Or as logical as MN and several oils and eos, or sulfur, several oils and eos. Its just a matter of preference. People use castor oil for thickening and growth. This recipe has just a few more items for growth. 

Make it yourself or don't. Buy it or don't. Don't like Valerie then don't watch her channel or updates. Let others decide for themselves.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I kinda hate that this woman was ever brought up in this forum. Oy.


----------



## ms-gg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

*coming out of lurking*  No shade, no tea, but hair products and all other personal care products aren't really regulated by the FDA like food and drugs are.  You can check out the FDA's website if you don't believe me.  


http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformation/ucm074162.htm

That's why you have to be careful of whatever product you buy.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Good stuff ms-gg



Lol @ this thread though. Some of you are just talking based off what you have read here and not going off actual information.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Rain20 said:


> Castor oil, biotin, black tea, cayenne pepper, garlic and onion seed oil. What drug is in the potion? Biotin? I doubt topically it would cause harm. I think she has only said what her growth was in her eyes. I think she really believed she had that amount of growth.
> 
> The castor oil itself is about 4-15 dollars (depending on brand and size), Unless you buy the kind for constipation. Spices are at least 2-3 dollars. Biotin ranges from 5-20dollars depending on brand. Black tea ranges from 3-7dollars depending on brand and amount.So 14 dollars for 8 ounces is not that bad. I think the garlic and onion seed oils are somewhat expensive.
> 
> ...



People can do what they want and generally do...and then later complain about being ripped off or taken advantage of or that they did not know. By the same token, people can discuss it. I personally like these discussions.

Regarding pricing: part of my job (non-profit) is purchasing in bulk and searching for the best pricing, so I *know *how inexpensive items are when purchased in large quantities. Retail and wholesale are two different worlds. If she is looking for her 6000th customer and being as smart as she has shown to be then she is definitely buying wholesale.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



ms-gg said:


> *coming out of lurking*  No shade, no tea, but hair products and all other personal care products aren't really regulated by the FDA like food and drugs are.  You can check out the FDA's website if you don't believe me.
> 
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformation/ucm074162.htm
> ...



Thank you.  I have said this more than a few times (since I work in the industry) that your cosmetics are NOT inspected by the FDA _unless people are literally dropping dead from the product IN DROVES_.  There are regulations in place for the development, manufacturing and packaging of cosmetic products as listed by the CFRs from the FDA.   But the likelihood of them inspecting a manufacturing plant where non-drug products are made is extremely rare and darn near next to nil.

So, be very discriminating when purchasing products from those who aren't following the basics:

- Disclosure of product ingredients on label (a plus to those that post MSDS on their websites)
- Who make "fantastical" claims without sufficient proof to support those claims as required by the FDA (and other regulatory bodies)
- Without verifiable business information including location, business license, etc.  
- Unlabeled or unidentified products (i.e. a product with NO label)

Remember everyone is happy until someone has a serious adverse reaction or problem.  So think carefully when completing a business transaction someone operating as a business without being an actual business.  You may find yourself without recourse IF something happens.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



tropical-punch said:


> So I watched a little of that video.
> She said her hair shrinks cause she lives on the 5th floor of a tall building. erplexed WTF.
> 
> Like someone said "A fool and his money will soon part"


 
This is when I turned the video off!


----------



## manter26 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Rain20 said:


> Castor oil, *biotin*,* black tea*, cayenne pepper, garlic and onion seed oil. What drug is in the potion? Biotin? I doubt topically it would cause harm. I think she has only said what her growth was in her eyes. I think she really believed she had that amount of growth.



Caffeine is in black tea. It has many dangerous side effects depending on the person and dosage. I'm pretty sure there are stories on here of women passing out from black tea rinses. Biotin also has recommended doses. If there was no effect topically, why would people use it? Of course these things can be absorbed through the skin. Cosmetics aren't regulated outright but the FDA does inspect and shut down unsanitary or otherwise dangerous facilities. Furthermore, the FDA does have laws on labeling cosmetics which applies to everyone...



> (1) The commodity shall bear a label specifying the identity of the commodity and the name and place of business of the manufacturer, packer, or distributor;
> (2) The net quantity of contents (in terms of weight or mass, measure, or numerical count) shall be separately and accurately stated in a uniform location upon the principal display panel of that label, using the most appropriate units of both the customary inch/pound system of measure, as provided in paragraph (3) of this subsection, and, except as provided in paragraph (3)(A)(ii) or paragraph (6) of this subsection, the SI metric system;
> (3) The separate label statement of net quantity of contents appearing upon or affixed to any package -
> (B) shall appear in conspicuous and easily legible type in distinct contrast (by topography, layout, color, embossing, or molding) with other matter on the package;
> ...



What is all boils down to is this quote from the FDA webpage: "Informed consumers are essential to the fair and efficient functioning of a free market economy."


----------



## reeko43 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Wow, I am learning some things today which I really appreciate.  I think discussions like this are necessary.  We can't keep our head in the sand.  Some do not like to hear anything negative about something they have really signed on to.  However, I want all sides of the story.  I may not be using the product but someone I know and care about might.  So the position of "if you don't like it, don't buy it, don't look at her channel is not wise to me.  Besides, I remember as a newbie going on Youtube and forums initially thinking that if I see a lot of positive views it must be ok.  Sometimes there are only positive reviews because the negative views are shut down or discouraged.


----------



## DrC (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Shadiyah said:


> ok spreaking of that I was thinking about all this and then I seen kimmay hair for like 10 months and that was a lot of hair....



Kimmay is a bit different and I have to give Kudos to her since she has done extensive research and explained in pretty good detail the scientific aspect of hair, from how the cuticles react to certain methods and chemicals, to regulating the Ph balance of hair. Her "Leave In" was meant to promote  healthier moisturized hair and regulate Ph of Hair.
Valerie popped out of nowhere, oblivous to the knowledge or hair ( she even said it in on of her videos) and amplified her black Jamaican Castor Oil as a "Potion".  Not to say it doesn't work.  The ingredients do promote some type of hair stimulation, but 3 inches in 7 weeks seems reeeaaally far-fetched.


----------



## DarkVictory (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



manter26 said:


> The product is not regulated or made professionally; who knows what's really in it. She won't even release the ingredients of most of the stuff she sells. *Different people have sensitivities* to drugs, like caffeine. Who knows how much biotin is in, that could cause a reaction. Just because something is easily attainable, doesn't mean it's 100% safe.



Onion also causes strong allergic reactions in some people, as does castor oil. Don't have an opinion on this specific product, just throwing it out there that there can be good reasons for being picky about ingredient labeling.

Co-signing on finding these discussions helpful. I learn a lot from knowing what  people's reasons are, whether they decide to buy, not buy, or make their own version of a certain product.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



Rain20 said:


> Castor oil, biotin, black tea, cayenne pepper, garlic and onion seed oil. What drug is in the potion? Biotin? I doubt topically it would cause harm. I think she has only said what her growth was in her eyes. I think she really believed she had that amount of growth.
> 
> The castor oil itself is about 4-15 dollars (depending on brand and size), Unless you buy the kind for constipation. Spices are at least 2-3 dollars. Biotin ranges from 5-20dollars depending on brand. Black tea ranges from 3-7dollars depending on brand and amount.So 14 dollars for 8 ounces is not that bad. I think the garlic and onion seed oils are somewhat expensive.
> 
> ...



Dang you riding hard for a chick you don't know. Is Valerie your kin. You got a cut of the profits or sumthin??


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



[email protected] said:


> Dang you riding hard for a chick you don't know. Is Valerie your kin. You got a cut of the profits or sumthin??



She someone's kin. Think how you would feel if someone talked about you or your family like this.   Ya'll act like she stole your man or something.


----------



## naturalTAN (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



DDTexlaxed said:


> She someone's kin. Think how you would feel if someone talked about you or your family like this.   Ya'll act like she stole your man or something.



If one of my family members tricked people out of their money, I don't see how I could defend them.


----------



## Rain20 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Dont know Valerie. Just because I disagree you have to personally attack me?  Maybe a competitor is paying you to come on here and throw shade at her business. So hey accusations can go both ways. 

I know that these ingredients are discussed on this forum as growth aides or aides to decrease shedding. Why is everyone acting as if she created something she forced people to buy. She has shared the ingredients of the potion and has shown people how to make for themselves. 

Ok now caffeine is so dangerous. People on this forum use tea rinses and coffee rinses. If you are sensitive to caffeine then dont use it. Where are all the dire warnings in the coffee and tea rinse support thread.

I guess this has gone to just bashing someone and just stretching the truth about how she deceived so many people and about the ingredients. Seems hypocritical to me. 

Everyone doesnt want to mix up products and buy in bulk so that is why her potion is selling in the first place. She took the initiative to supply for money what people didnt feel like make making themselves. Is Kinky curly fairly priced on ingredients or Miss Jessies? The value is determined by the buyer and the market not LHCF members.


----------



## carameldimples (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Welp only time will tell if all the growth she gets with the potion will lead her to a length that is admirable by hair board standards...We all know that growing it alone will not cut it.  Because IDC how much you grow if you don't put in work on retaining, those 3 inches you got will go out the door.  Hair growing out of your scalp, barring any infections or anything like that is the easy part....people get relaxers like clockwork (IRL) because in around 6 to 8 weeks they have "new growth".  Those same ppl don't attain MBL or WL because they are not properly taking care of their hair.  So I am not here to knock Valerie, I just personally wouldn't buy anything from her that she makes out of her kitchen because I don't know her like that and her credibility isn't the greatest IMO.  But for those that do use potion, good luck to you on your HJ and make sure you put as much work in on the ends of your hair (for retention) as you do applying and massaging in potion.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Rain20

Some people are just being extra :-/


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



carameldimples said:


> Welp only time will tell if all the growth she gets with the potion will lead her to a length that is admirable by hair board standards...We all know that growing it alone will not cut it. Because IDC how much you grow if you don't put in work on retaining, those 3 inches you got will go out the door. Hair growing out of your scalp, barring any infections or anything like that is the easy part....people get relaxers like clockwork (IRL) because in around 6 to 8 weeks they have "new growth". Those same ppl don't attain MBL or WL because they are not properly taking care of their hair. So I am not here to knock Valerie, I just personally wouldn't buy anything from her that she makes out of her kitchen because I don't know her like that and her credibility isn't the greatest IMO. But for those that do use potion, good luck to you on your HJ and make sure you put as much work in on the ends of your hair (for retention) as you do applying and massaging in potion.


 
ITA..the fact that she references being on a "healthy hair journey" is odd to me because all we see is her trying to grow her hair. Nothing about her whole regimen and what other products she uses except for the ones she makes. Like you said, growth is only a part of it and trying to grow your hair long doesn't equate to a healthy hair journey.


----------



## islanchile (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Alright, a few points:

1)    I can't decide whether some people are unaware of certain facts or are just engaging in willful ignorance.  To be clear, Valerie provided the recipe for her growth mix (the ingredients and the proportions) from the outset.  She later posted an instructional video on how to make the mix.  Apart from the fact that no one is forced to buy anything from anyone, making the "potion" in your own kitchen (and not purchasing anything from Valerie) _was always an option_.  An option that many women chose to exercise rather than sending Valerie a dime.  It was also an option that she didn’t have to provide.  She could have simply made her claims and _asked_ for your money.  I think it is unfair to suggest that this woman set out to steal people’s money when there was always the option to make the mix yourself for a fraction of the cost. 

2)    Valerie did not invent the concept of a topical growth aid.  Last I checked there are numerous women on this message board MegaTeking, OCTing, MTGing, Boundtressing, Gro-Aut Oiling, Sulphur oil-mixing, MN-mixing, Hairfinity and Nioxin-taking etc etc.  Valerie’s mix is simply another combination of ingredients that are believed to benefit hair growth (the benefits of black tea, cayenne, castor oil, onion, garlic and biotin have all been discussed on the message board before).  Valerie’s mix has worked for some and not for others.  Such is the case for all growth aids, not just Valerie’s. 

3)    As has been pointed out many times before, a lot of women (including myself) chose to make or buy Valerie’s mix not because of Valerie’s hair growth or her claims of 3 inches in 7 weeks, but because of the excellent results many other women got from using her mix (whether they purchased it from her or made it themselves).  Some women have chosen to ignore or dismiss that fact.  I’ve read responses such as there’s always a summer growth spurt and everyone gets an inch of growth a month (good for you girl - I don’t).  If the results that other women got from the mix are not compelling for you, that’s fine.  That was certainly the case for me when looked at the discussion threads for some other growth aids.  However, instead of insulting the makers or users of those growth aids, I just kept it moving.  Done.

4)    Choosing to use a growth aid is not mutually exclusive with taking care of your hair.   I respect and appreciate that many people do not believe in using a growth aid – again, that's fine.   However, I am willing to try one (for my own reasons).  I can only speak for myself but I don’t think I’m alone when I say that in addition to using a topical growth aid, I attempt to eat healthfully and exercise regularly (which benefits hair growth) and I have been consistently protective styling and deep conditioning my hair (benefiting hair retention).  The choice to use a growth aid is a personal one.  It’s a choice that many of the women on this board have made and it does not mean that these women are lazy, impatient, gullible or do not know how to take care of their hair (as I have read in this thread).

I do not know Valerie and I do not have anything invested in defending her.  As a “buckshot” woman myself, I found her recent comments offensive (which is what I thought this thread was initially about).   But, like Rain20, I think this “debate” has got out of hand.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



*Frisky* said:


> ITA..the fact that she references being on a "healthy hair journey" is odd to me because all we see is her trying to grow her hair. Nothing about her whole regimen and what other products she uses except for the ones she makes. Like you said, growth is only a part of it and trying to grow your hair long doesn't equate to a healthy hair journey.


 

All of this, I agree with.  All she talks about is the potion and fast growth.  I don't know this woman just rubs me the wrong way.  I think some people will benefit a little, others will become discouraged when the potion doesn't give them miraculous results...either way...she is making a lot of money off of that 3 inches in 7 weeks claim.

I also think another reason potion is so popular is that people are calling everythin potion...they take some JBCO and put other things in it (changing Valerie's recipe completely) yet they still call it potion.  I dunno.  She did a great job at gaining attention.


----------



## knt1229 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I saw a couple of those vids and I wasn't impressed. I saw a vid where she shingled some product in her hair and her coils were defined. She acted like shingling product to define coils was a new invention. Honestly, I felt like she needs more hair knowledge before she should be selling or advising folks. I'm surprised she has so many online followers and folks willing to buy her product especially when there is so much info on caring for AA hair online.


----------



## knt1229 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

Oh and the buckshot comment was out of line. I didn't hear it but if she said it she was dead wrong. It's an insult to refer to someone's hair as buckshot just like calling someone nappyheaded or brillo pad. As a business woman and as a grown woman she should know how to carry herself and talk to folks. If she can't stand the heat she needs to get out of the kitchen.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



knt1229 said:


> Oh and the buckshot comment was out of line. I didn't hear it but if she said it she was dead wrong. It's an insult to refer to someone's hair as buckshot just like calling someone nappyheaded or brillo pad. As a business woman and as a grown woman she should know how to carry herself and talk to folks. If she can't stand the heat she needs to get out of the kitchen.


 

I read the comment and I am pissed that I didn't take a screen shot when it was up...


----------



## knt1229 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



belldandy said:


> I read the comment and I am pissed that I didn't take a screen shot when it was up...



I wish you had too cuz I would like to see what was said that lead up to that comment. It sounds like homegirl completely lost it.


----------



## PennyK (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

I've seen Valerie's youtube videos, her site, her claims and apologies as well as snoop on this thread and the other thread where others have made it at home or their own variations and this is what I concluded: i no longer care about her or what she does  For the ladies who bought her "potion" or made their own or something similar; happy hair growing.

For the ladies who don't know the healthy hair practices that we do and are just using Val's "potion" to get 3" in 7 weeks... well... hopefully they come to learn that it takes more than just putting oil on your hair and scalp to retain length AND have healthy hair. Don't get me wrong, for some people that might work, but for the majority of us, we have found that experimenting and finding what works for our OWN hair (whether it be other topical and/or internal growth aids, PSing, bagging, etc, or a combination of things) is whats best. What works for one person may not work for another.

What she said was offensive and unprofessional and I always thought some things didn't add up anyways. And if people feel the same way that others and myself do, then don't watch her videos; don't give her the time of day and KIM.

Do what works for your hair. HHG everyone


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



PennyK said:


> I've seen Valerie's youtube videos, her site, her claims and apologies as well as snoop on this thread and the other thread where others have made it at home or their own variations and this is what I concluded: i no longer care about her or what she does  For the ladies who bought her "potion" or made their own or something similar; happy hair growing.
> 
> For the ladies who don't know the healthy hair practices that we do and are just using Val's "potion" to get 3" in 7 weeks... well... hopefully they come to learn that it takes more than just putting oil on your hair and scalp to retain length AND have healthy hair. Don't get me wrong, for some people that might work, but for the majority of us, we have found that experimenting and finding what works for our OWN hair (whether it be other topical and/or internal growth aids, PSing, bagging, etc, or a combination of things) is whats best. What works for one person may not work for another.
> 
> ...


 

I agree but I WILL watch that update video! LOL I just wanna see if she will ever properly track her growth or keep acting like picking her "fro" is a good way to track growth.


----------



## PennyK (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*

belldandy yeah I don't blame you. So I suppose for entertainment purposes, knock yourself out. But don't let her and her business/hair practices cause your blood pressure to rise. It ain't worth it.


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: "Don't be mad cause ya'll have BUCK-SHOTS and can't afford to buy or make the Pot*



PennyK said:


> @belldandy yeah I don't blame you. So I suppose for entertainment purposes, knock yourself out. But don't let her and her business/hair practices cause your blood pressure to rise. It ain't worth it.


 
My blood pressure is not rising.  Nothing people do surprises me anymore.


----------

